# Joint Injections 20605



## kessnat (Nov 12, 2010)

Can the physician bill for 2 injections using 20605 one into the RT elbow medial and the other to the RT lateral epicondyle


----------



## kbarron (Nov 12, 2010)

I would check out the modifiers.


----------



## surgonc87 (Nov 12, 2010)

as long as your documentation permits the separate injections..

20605-m-RT
20605-m-59,RT

Beware of insurance carrier for the usage of mod 59

MS


----------

